# Je leur parle



## SãoEnrique

Buongiorno,

Mi piacerebbe sapere come si utilizza la parola "loro" nei frasi e il suo senso. Per esempio, dobbiamo dire; "_Parlo loro"_ oppure "_Parlo a loro" ---> "Je leur parle" ?

_Anche è giusto di dire "Mando questa carta _a_ loro" oppure "Mando questa carta loro"?


Qualcuno potrebbe spiegarmi perché sono confuso (con degli esempi sarebbe perfetto)?

Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao SãoEnrique,

Alors, "loro" est 

l'adjectif possessif de la 3ème personne du pluriel et s'utilise dans ce cas toujours avec l'article: leur maison = la loro casa; leur père = il loro padre (_alors que_ mon père = mio padre); leurs amis = i loro amici.
la forme forte du pronom personnel *complément direct* de le 3ème personne du pluriel (masculin et féminin): _vedo loro = c'est eux/elles que je vois *--* je les vois, eux/elles_
le pronom personnel *complément indirect* de la 3ème personne du pluriel (masculin et féminin), aussi bien la forme faible (= leur)  que la forme forte (= à eux/à elles). Il se met toujours après le verbe. Il peut être précédé de la préposition _a, _et dans ce cas il se met derrière le *cod*: _ho dato loro altre informazioni */ *ho dato altre informazioni a loro = je leur ai donné d'autres informations / à eux-elles, j'ai donné d'autres informations._
Enfin, je te rappelle que dans la vie courante ​on utilise plus souvent le pronom de la forme faible *gli *(placé avant le verbe) comme complément indirect pluriel: _je leur ai donné d'autres informations = gli ho dato altre informazioni.
_Voir aussi ICI et ICI.


----------



## SãoEnrique

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao SãoEnrique,
> 
> Alors, "loro" est
> 
> l'adjectif possessif de la 3ème personne du pluriel et s'utilise dans ce cas toujours avec l'article: leur maison = la loro casa; leur père = il loro padre (_alors que_ mon père = mio padre); leurs amis = i loro amici.
> la forme forte du pronom personnel *complément direct* de le 3ème personne du pluriel (masculin et féminin): _vedo loro = c'est eux/elles que je vois *--* je les vois, eux/elles_
> le pronom personnel *complément indirect* de la 3ème personne du pluriel (masculin et féminin), aussi bien la forme faible (= leur) que la forme forte (= à eux/à elles). Il se met toujours après le verbe. Il peut être précédé de la préposition _a, _et dans ce cas il se met derrière le *cod*: _ho dato loro altre informazioni */ *ho dato altre informazioni a loro = je leur ai donné d'autres informations / à eux-elles, j'ai donné d'autres informations._
> Enfin, je te rappelle que dans la vie courante ​on utilise plus souvent le pronom de la forme faible *gli *(placé avant le verbe) comme complément indirect pluriel: _je leur ai donné d'autres informations = gli ho dato altre informazioni.
> _Voir aussi ICI et ICI.



Bonsoir matoupaschat,

Je vous remercie pour votre explication et pour vos liens ils sont très utiles. J'ai juste une autre question pour:
_"je leur ai donné d'autres informations = gli ho dato altre informazioni".

_Etes-vous sûr que l'on doit utiliser "gli" j'ai toujours vu qu'il voulait dire "lui" comme "Gli parlo" je lui parle (garçon à lui). C'est un doute que j'ai pourriez-vous me l'expliquer s'il vous plaît?


Era giuto il esempio che ho scritto?

Merci SãoEnrique


----------



## matoupaschat

SãoEnrique said:


> "Mando questa carta _a_ loro" oppure "Mando questa carta loro" ==> Mando loro questa carta





SãoEnrique said:


> _"je leur ai donné d'autres informations = gli ho dato altre informazioni".
> _Etes-vous sûr que l'on doit utiliser "gli" j'ai toujours vu qu'il voulait dire "lui" comme "Gli parlo" je lui parle (garçon à lui). C'est un doute que j'ai pourriez-vous me l'expliquer s'il vous plaît?


Je n'ai pas dit qu'on *devait* utiliser "gli", j'ai seulement dit que dans la réalité on l'utilisait plus souvent que "loro". Bon, j'explique un peu. Le pronom "gli" signifie bien "(à) lui" "Gli parlo" je lui parle (garçon à lui). Je lui dit quelque chose ==> Gli dico qualcosa ==> Glielo dico (je le lui dis). Maintenant, il y a quelque chose d'amusant, c'est que, si on doit dire la même chose à plusieurs personnes, on aura en utilisant les formes faibles des pronoms et en suivant les meilleures grammaires _traditionnelles_, "je le leur dis" = "glielo dico". "Alors, pourquoi pas utiliser ce "gli" même quand les pronoms ne sont pas groupés?" se sont dit les Italiens, ce serait plus logique, plus rapide et plus facile. Je ne sais pas si l'histoire est tout à fait exacte, mais toujours est-il que depuis au moins une vingtaine d'années, en parlant on dit le plus souvent "gli ho detto" pour "ho detto loro"; et même, on l'écrit très souvent, y compris sous la plume de bons auteurs. Il faut avouer que c'est plus logique, car, comme cela, *tous les pronoms faibles* se mettent *devant* le verbe, ça fait moins désordre!
Okay? Pas de problème s'il te faut une autre explication...


----------



## SãoEnrique

Merci beaucoup matoupaschat je te remercie pour ton explication très utile pour moi maintenant je n'ai plus ce doute.

Ciao


----------



## Youngfun

Ciao SãoEnrique!

Ti rispondo in italiano visto che il mio francese scolastico è molto "arrugginito" ormai.
Matoupaschat ti ha già spiegato tutto perfettamente.
Infatti, teoricamente avresti ragione: _Parlo loro _è una frase perfettamente corretta grammaticalmente. È l'esatto equivalente di _Je leur parle_.

Tuttavia, è una frase che nell'italiano parlato moderno suona "strana", e a me madrelingua "suona male" _a orecchio_.
Ovviamente questa è solo una mia opinione.
Io personalmente preferirei _Parlo *a* loro_ oppure _Parlo *con* loro_.

Tuttavia direi _*Parlo loro* di questo progetto_; _*Parlo loro* in veste di presidente_ per esempio.
Ma non c'è una ragione logica.

A me una frase *verbo+loro* suona strana, mentre una frase *verbo+loro+bla bla bla* suona bene. 
Così come l'esempio di matou: _Ho dato loro altre informazioni. _Mi suona bene 

Tutto ciò per essere corretti secondo la grammatica tradizionale.
Nonostante io fossi giovane (21 anni), nella scuola elementare mi hanno sempre insegnato a usare verbo+loro e corretto quando scrivevo gli+verbo intendendolo al plurale.
Ma io stesso nel linguaggio quotidiano parlato e nello scritto informale uso _gli _al plurale.
Usare loro tra i giovani suonerebbe antiquato, o forse troppo precisino/affettato.

Aggiungo che oltre a _Gli parlo_, nel parlato si usa molto anche _*Ci* parlo _(va bene sia per il plurale che per il singolare), anzi forse è la forma più usata.
In questo caso *ci *non significa "a noi", ma è l'equivalente del francese _y_.

Mais je ne sais pas si en français on peut dire *_J'y parle_?

Spero che sono stato chiaro e che mi hai capito


----------



## matoupaschat

Youngfun said:


> Aggiungo che oltre a _Gli parlo_, nel parlato si usa molto anche _*Ci* parlo _(va bene sia per il plurale che per il singolare), anzi forse è la forma più usata.
> In questo caso *ci *non significa "a noi", ma è l'equivalente del francese _y_.


Grazie dell'informazione, Youngfun, l'avevo dimenticato.


> Mais je ne sais pas si en français on peut dire *_J'y parle_?


"J'y parle" esiste anche in francese popolare, ma è un uso che non si sente dalle mie parti in Belgio (tranne dalla bocca della mia vicina, una francese di Lorena)*Y: * [Dans la lang. fam. ou pop.]
[Comme datif conjoint, y est empl. à la place de lui ou de leur] Mords-y l'œil! Ah! dis donc!... J'ai manqué y pouffer au nez. L' pauv'e bonhomme! (Benjamin, Gaspard, 1915, p. 94).J' vas y porter une lettre (Barbusse, Feu, 1916, p. 171). Vedi TLFi qui
​


----------



## SãoEnrique

Youngfun said:


> Ciao SãoEnrique!
> 
> Tuttavia, è una frase che nell'italiano parlato moderno suona "strana", e a me madrelingua "suona male" _a orecchio_.
> Ovviamente questa è solo una mia opinione.
> Io personalmente preferirei _Parlo *a* loro_ oppure _Parlo *con* loro_.



Anch'io "Parlo _*a*_ loro" mi suona più bello come mi hai detto, però l'altra volta quando ho detto alla professoresa "Parlo a loro" mi hai detto che non era corretto, portanto ho sempre imparato con questa forma.

Che ne pensi?

Ti ringrazio per la tua aiuta


----------



## Youngfun

SãoEnrique said:


> Anch'io Anche a me "Parlo _*a*_ loro" (mi) suona più bello (oppure: suona meglio) come mi hai detto, però l'altra volta quando ho detto alla professoressa "Parlo a loro" mi hai detto che non era corretto, pertanto (l')ho sempre imparato (con) questa forma.
> 
> Che ne pensi?
> 
> Ti ringrazio per la tua aiuta il tuo aiuto



Sicuramente "Parlo a loro" non è sbagliato, però bisogna tenere conto che "Parlo loro" è la forma debole/atona, mentre "Parlo a loro" è la forma forte/tonica.

Io ti dicevo che trovo "Parlo loro" antiquato, e infatti si trovano molte occorrenze nella Bibbia, in cui "Gesù parlò loro", e poi spesso racconta una parabola. 

Il tuo esempio è stato corretto giustamente da matou come:


> "Mando questa carta _a_ loro" oppure "Mando questa carta loro" ==> Mando loro questa carta


Aggiungo però che se ti riferivi al falso amico portoghese/spagnolo, in italiano si dice *lettera*, proprio come il francese _lèttre_. 
Mentre *carta* significa _papier_.


----------



## Pohana

matoupaschat said:


> ... mais toujours est-il que depuis au moins une vingtaine d'années, en parlant on dit le plus souvent "gli ho detto" pour "ho detto loro"; et même, on l'écrit très souvent, y compris sous la plume de bons auteurs...



Et même plus, quand j'avais vingt ans on le faisait déjà...


----------



## matoupaschat

Che piacere rivederti, Pohana!


> Et même plus, quand j'avais vingt ans on le faisait déjà...



Mah..., secondo Luca Serianni, è usato oralmente da qualche secolo.

Stammi bene!


----------



## Pohana

matoupaschat said:


> Che piacere rivederti, Pohana! ...



Pure per me è un piacere  sia rivederti che esprimermi in italiano, che bella lingua!
A presto
Pohana


----------

